# Clown Loach Question



## Richard2510 (28 Oct 2009)

Hi,

I know these guys are sold as a good snail eater, but will they eat my Assassin Snails?  Don't wanna put them in and find my Assassins all go   

Cheers

Richard


----------



## andy (28 Oct 2009)

Im not very familiar with Assassin snails but i don't think loaches are that fussy....if Assassin snails are on the menu, i don't think you'll stop the loaches eating them !!!

edit,,,,god knows why i was calling them Asian snails


----------



## andyh (28 Oct 2009)

I reckon they would eat the assassins no problem.


----------



## Richard2510 (1 Nov 2009)

Thanks for the advice.  I don't think I'll risk putting them in as the Assassins do a great job of keeping the snails to a minimum.

Cheers

Richard


----------



## 1uke (2 Nov 2009)

I have 5 Clown loaches with my Apple snails and all has been fine since I added the snails around a month ago. I think it depends how big your snails are, as my snails are pretty big. I'm actually hoping the clown loaches eat any snail babies so I can control the snail population easily.


----------



## hipknoteyes (3 Nov 2009)

I may be going off the thread slightly and these may sound like a stupid questions but :-

Fistly do assassin snails only eat other snails, I keep various shrimps and micro crabs - I couldn't really foresee a problem with them eating shrimps but is it likely they could attack the crabs?

Secondly Clown Loaches grow very big and are often mis-sold to people with small(ish) tanks - they should also be kept in reasonable size groups.  I have heard that chain loaches (Botia sidthimunki) are good for controlling snail populations (they are alot smaller than clown loaches and as such much more suitable in most tanks) - has anyone got any experience with this and in line with the original thread would they eat assassin snails?

Thirdly what other fish/creatures with  suitable for community (or shrimp tanks) would you recommend for controlling snail populations? - For example is there anything that eats shrimp eggs?

Finally what others non chemical methods do you use to control snail populations?


----------



## Egmel (3 Nov 2009)

hipknoteyes said:
			
		

> Finally what others non chemical methods do you use to control snail populations?


Reduce the amount you feed and squash them on sight.

While you can get predators such as assassin snails or small loaches they only deal with the symptoms and not the cause.

I've not kept assassin snails but my understanding is that they wouldn't be able to get into a crab so they're probably safe, wouldn't be able to say for sure though.

Generally the assassin snail will eventually be eaten by any snail eating fish which gets large enough.  I would guess that the snails would be too large for the chain loaches but they might be harassed by them.

No animal is the perfect cure to snails, I would advise stocking the tank with the critters and fish that you like and dealing with the snails using mechanical means (squash them or hoover them out during water changes), the best solution by far is to stop them from arriving in the first place by not over feeding and thoroughly rinsing and inspecting all plants added to the tank.

(P.S I used to have a mini-ramshorn problem, I tried all sorts of things and have found that I now only get bugged by them if I've been too generous with food, otherwise the population stays small enough not to be overtly noticeable or damaging)


----------



## hipknoteyes (3 Nov 2009)

I find the squashing method kind of cruel but the fish in my tank go crazy for the unshelled snails!


----------



## Will Ingram (9 Jan 2010)

Clown loaches can grow to 6ft.. the larger they get, the larger snails they they will eat (and ignore the smaller ones), 
also you need to keep them in a shoal of 6 minimum really. 
W


----------



## Goodygumdrops (9 Jan 2010)

6 ft????!!!Are you sure?I find my khulis and neons take care of the snails,the neons love snail eggs,I've practically no snails now.


----------



## OllieNZ (9 Jan 2010)

http://www.loaches.com/species-index/clown-loach-chromobotia-macracanthus
Have read for a bit more info on the clown loach.
In short
Max length 16 inches although closer to 12 appears to be most common
best kept in groups of 5 or more 
= Big tank 75 us gal min
and may live up to 20 years
(anyone with better info feel free to correct)

Regards 

Ollie


----------



## Ed Seeley (9 Jan 2010)

You are right Ollie, they cannot get to 6ft long!


----------



## chris1004 (10 Jan 2010)

hipknoteyes said:
			
		

> Thirdly what other fish/creatures with  suitable for community (or shrimp tanks) would you recommend for controlling snail populations? - For example is there anything that eats shrimp eggs?




Hi,

All loaches eat snails but many come with inherant problems like growing to big or getting territorial/aggresive with age. Fish welfare also plays a role when deciding which ones to keep as most are shoaling species and therefore should be kept in groups of 3 or more. Also some consideration has to be given to your plants and substrate as some of the loaches grow quite big and get a bit clumsy and most like to dig/forage in the substrate which with a bigish fish could uproot your plants. However some loaches remain very small and although they eat snails may not be able to cope with a large snail population.

Having said all that don't fear cause help is at hand, enter *Botia Striata*. 

http://www.loaches.com/species-index/botia-striata

Elegant, peacefull, max size 4" and loves snails. I have a group of 8 in my 250L planted tank and not a snail in sight. They are non aggressive interact as a shoal together don't overly disturb the plants/substrate and are fun to watch. If you do decide to keep them or any loaches for that matter bear in mind that they like sanctuary and will look better if they are happy, a holey piece or two of bogwood is ideal.

I've tried squashing snails every morning and evening but never really made an impact. I've also tried all manner of snail traps but with the same results. I don't want snails period so don't see the point of introducing assasins nor would I consider a proprietery treatment as they are pretty severe. Ensure that you don't overfeed and remove as much organic decaying matter as posssible is very important, not only for keeping snails at bay but also for keeping your ammonia levels low and thus algal blooms down.

Regards, Chris.


----------



## Will Ingram (12 Jan 2010)

Sorry!
My fault. Don't know where I got 6ft from   
They do get pretty big though, they are a food fish in the far East.


----------



## sanj (12 Jan 2010)

Ultimately they arent very well suited to planted tanks. Maure specimenrs will more than likely redecorate your scape.


----------



## murph (9 May 2010)

Botia Striata, I wants them!

I was considering clown loaches and just dealing with the issues in my 260l tank but looking at theses guys I think they'll fit the bill!


----------



## chris1004 (10 May 2010)

Hi Murph,

Normally they are quite easy to get hold of but expect to pay about Â£4-Â£5 each for them. I recommend a good sized group (7 or 8 in a 260Litre tank) as just 3 or 4 may not be able to keep snails at bay depends how big the snail population is to start with.

Thats potentially Â£40 right there but IMO worth every penny.

Like a lot of fish as juveniles in the fish shops they are unimpressive but when settled and mature are stunning, sociable and non aggressive unless of course you happen to be looking at it from a snails perspective that is.   

Regards, Chris.


----------



## murph (11 May 2010)

Cheers chris, I'm really excited about these guys. 

There will be no wood or holey rocks in my scape os I've made some wee tunnels out of old slate tiles rescued from the beach that i intend to pretty much hide in the backgound and cover with riccia or something. Will this do for them?


----------



## sanj (12 May 2010)

I have botia striata and histronica, they leave my nerites alone and do not seem to touch my plague numbers of Malaysian livebearing snails. but they have eradicated all other snails that we usually get in our tanks.


----------



## chris1004 (13 May 2010)

Hi,

I've only ever suffered from ramshorn snail infestations so I have no experience of the other breeds you mention sanj but the ramshorns were cleared up admirably by the Striatas. It doesn't happen overnight so don't go expecting miracles but if you keep em hungry they'll get there in the end.

Regards, Chris.


----------

